# People who say 'you can wash this one...



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

when you finish'

I am sick of cleaning my car to hear this 'gag' over and over again.

Wash it yourself!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Just explain to them how expensive your service is and state the fact that they cannot afford you, when they only drive a Vauxhall.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> when you finish'
> 
> I am sick of cleaning my car to hear this 'gag' over and over again.
> 
> Wash it yourself!


Don't you find it funny though - I do - makes me roll on the floor with laughter every time!!

When I was at college I worked at a petrol station in the evenings and weekends. During quiet times one of us would have to go out and wash the pumps.. the numeber of times a customer would tell me this very same joke !! it's amazing no-one had a bucket of water thrown at them!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

bunch of miserable fuckers


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Have you started smoking again .
Or are you still being strong??????????


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I have to pay the local kids around where I live to stop them washing mine ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

lol - my kids said to me today "can we wash your TT next weekend Mummy" Â ;D ;D

I have let them scrub my RS4s with a toothbrush each mind you Â :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> lol - my kids said to me today "can we wash your TT next weekend Mummy" Â ;D ;D
> 
> I have let them scrub my RS4s with a toothbrush each mind you Â :


can they do mine when they've finished with yours?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I was pissed off when I was out on Friday when it was pissing down with rain and kept hearing people say 'nice day for it', Nice friggin day for what? :-/


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2004)

> I was pissed off when I was out on Friday when it was pissing down with rain and kept hearing people say 'nice day for it', Â Nice friggin day for what? Â :-/


Ducks


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> Nice friggin day for what? Â :-/


It


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It was mainly older people saying it too :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> It was mainly older people saying it too Â :


I didn't think older people did it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I didn't think older people did it Â


Ewww horrible thought YUK!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Can we start another thread when we are finished with this one?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> when you finish'
> 
> I am sick of cleaning my car to hear this 'gag' over and over again.
> 
> Wash it yourself!


It's just a pleasantry, a somewhat inane one, but a harmless communication and generally positive in intent.

For some old people who are alone , that and the weather may be the only communication opportunities they get. Maybe he (they) were just admiring your car and wanted a 30sec banal conversation about it? What's the harm?

Perhaps people should just ignore each other.

I'll get me coat. And Hat.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> Â Maybe he (they) were just admiring your car and wanted a 30sec banal conversation about it? Â


Maybe so, but it's like saying 'pardon' after someone asks if you can hear them (and you can - pedants)....very annoying.... :

For banal conversations try asking about someones alloys, or how much they paid for their P-zero's......

H


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2004)

> I didn't think older people did it Â


Some things get better with age  :-*


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Standard comment needs a standard reply:

I'm not cheap, but I'm good and you don't look like you can afford me!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> It's just a pleasantry, a somewhat inane one, but a harmless communication and generally positive in intent.
> 
> For some old people who are alone , that and the weather may be the only communication opportunities they get. Â Maybe he (they) were just admiring your car and wanted a 30sec banal conversation about it? Â What's the harm?
> 
> ...


I always get old people talking to me when I am out . Always old men funnily enough who want to go on and talk about the war  : . It is all interesting stuff actually nonetheless . Maybe I have gorgeous looks that they admire to feel free enough to say to me 'nice day for it' ;D .

When I wash my car however, that is a different story because I wear my marigold gloves which are bright yellow, me babar bodywarmer with my matching green boots! My hair all over the place like a complete and utter mad burd and I look pretty scarey ;D so no one talks to me ;D


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

I don't mind the "you can do mine next" comment, as Gary says just an attempt at conversation, albeit a fairly uninspired one.

I do, however, hate it's twin brother comment, usually heard whilst waxing : "Oi mate. You missed a bit". Which is not an attempt to engage in social discourse, but in fact the call of a halfwit trying to sound fully-witted (if you see what I mean ;-))


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Abi,

Why do you need gloves to wash the car? TT rules forbid that you do this, so you must now stop as you have one too.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Abi,
> 
> Why do you need gloves to wash the car? TT rules forbid that you do this, so you must now stop as you have one too.


I get chapped hands in the cold weather!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I prefer the pink over the yellow


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I prefer the pink over the yellow


Well, I have the scented pink ones for washing up sometimes and the mellow yellow ones for washing the car . Don't want to go breaking my nails now


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I had a "good" comment the other morning - standing scraping the ice from the car at 6am on the works carpark - some twat of a bloke says "you can scrape mine next"!    :
Yeah right, course I can - NOT!! Do it your fucking self you lazy arse!


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I generally find these types of comments harmless, but when I last washed my car (about two months ago) an old bloke walked past and said "It won't make it go any faster son".....had me in stiches.....

Old people crack me up!


----------

